# [SOLVED] Controlling The Keyboard Backlight? - Acer Aspire



## AliTheBrit (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an Acer Aspire AS8935G running Win7 32bit

It's a great laptop, except for the backlight of the keyboard, I really need a way to control it, more so I need to know how to turn it off - Willing to download and install an application to do so if one exists.

I have done a LOT of searching for the answer for this but not found an answer.

I want to do it mostly for playing games such as survival horrors, or when watching dark movies, all you can see on screen is the reflection of the lit up keyboard - Annoying stuff.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Controlling The Keyboard Backlight? - Acer Aspire*

hi AliTheBrit,

try fn-f9 that should turn your keyboard backlight off i think try that. got that info here


----------



## AliTheBrit (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Controlling The Keyboard Backlight? - Acer Aspire*

Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Controlling The Keyboard Backlight? - Acer Aspire*

your welcome!


----------

